# Fixed ... Vocal Forum



## Krummhorn

We were alerted to a 'viewing' problem in the Vocal Music Forum where not all the threads were appearing to members. 

Happy to report, we found the problem and have fixed it ... all should appear normally within that forum area now. 

Thanks to Lunasong for reporting this to us :tiphat:

Krummhorn,
Administrator


----------

